# New Smoker



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

Beeks get all the high tech gadgets


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

I already have a "cordless" smoker....


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

Come to think of it, i've never seen one with a cord.:scratch: Jack


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

Great! Now I can stop dragging those 200ft extension cords all over my beeyard!


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Boy did I leave myself open for those jokes!:doh:


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

This one makes us smile. Funny how something so simple can be made so complicated. 

Here's a prototype for our new bee suit. Magnet-Man/Ultra Breeze watch out--this one's Patent Pending!:shhhh:


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

blueskybeesupply said:


> Here's a prototype for our new bee suit.


Nice. I would wear that.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

:lpf::lpf:*@ Hambone :lpf::lpf:*


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Boy this thread has been t:. I can't believe a remake of Tron is in the works. The movie without a story line.


----------



## PerryBee (Dec 3, 2007)

If there's more to it than a fan and battery and it has a five year warranty with it explicitly promising to never go out when I need it most.........Hmmmm
Perry


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Can't imagine a need for that. Someone will say "The battery died on my smoker right in the middle of working the hives". Then they will come with a big solar panel attached.


----------



## dnelson (May 19, 2009)

blueskybeesupply said:


> This one makes us smile. Funny how something so simple can be made so complicated.
> 
> Here's a prototype for our new bee suit. Magnet-Man/Ultra Breeze watch out--this one's Patent Pending!:shhhh:


At least you have a place to stick your metal hive tool and that cordless smoker:lpf:


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

We bought a "Younger Smoker" from Paul Younger when he was alive. He used to have the domain newbeesmoker.com

Here is a PDF from the Canadian Honey Council for those curious. Page 5 shows a picture of his butane/propane smoker that vaporizes liquid smoke and a link to the Patent.

It is a really cool design. Instant on and thick cool smoke. It smells like beef jerky to boot!


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Found an amazing cordless smoker and sugar duster. I would post the pictures but they are copy righted. The pictures on around the 5th post.
http://www.biobees.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2969


----------



## bakerboy (Apr 29, 2008)

If it has a five year warrantee, why are they already selling replacement parts ? 

My guess is that the warrantee doesn't cover the burner, battery or charger.


----------



## NasalSponge (Jul 22, 2008)

I find it quite an interesting idea....now if all it did was blow the smoke I would say it was useless but the fact that it is self lighting intrigues me...as many times as new beeks ask how to keep a smoker lit...


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

kind of like the computer sure is great but also a down side there is something to be said about lighting a smoker maybe im getting old but hopefully never that lazy


----------



## beevet (Jul 28, 2009)

NasalSponge said:


> I would say it was useless but the fact that it is self lighting intrigues me...


Same here and for those inconvenient times when you need to run out to inspect a single hive (and you do need reliable good smoke for those queenless colonies) or drive 10 miles to inspect someone elses hives in a hurry after work (which I do), it sounds like a great idea. Quick to light. Quick to extinguish and you're on your way home for dinner. I don't however see the utility of this smoker when working many colonies. A tall smoker is what you want.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

That could be mounted on a fork lift with a remote switch.
Ernie


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Is lighting a smoker really that difficult? :scratch:

Making a gadget is fun and all, but sometimes over-engineering something and trying to market it just leads to a loss of money.


----------



## beevet (Jul 28, 2009)

No. Lighting a smoker is simple. This is certainly not "over-engineered" for what it is and it's cost is a matter of perspective depending on how badly you desire efficiency. It's not something that everyone will need but I think it will have it's place.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

I was joking.


----------



## Hevyduty (Feb 8, 2010)

I see a market for this and just may buy one. My wife likes to help me in the bee yard and one of her tasks is to smoke the hives as I move them onto and off the trailer for polination. Her hands cannot operate the smoker with the vigor that is sometimes required to move crowded or bearding bees back into the hives. If this device makes it more enjoyable for her then I'm all for it.


----------

